# Downloading Pictures To A Cd...



## A. Cozzi (Jun 20, 2005)

I Just Want To Know How To Put Pictures From A Digital Camera That I've Already Downloaded To My Pc Onto A Cd. I Have A Lot Of Pictures And Want To Place Them On A Cd So That I Can Remove Them From From My Pc And Free Up The Space. Thanks For Your Help...


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Welcome!

Do you have a CD burner drive fitted to your PC?
What software do you have for the burner?
What version of Windows do you have?


----------



## A. Cozzi (Jun 20, 2005)

I do have a CD burner fitted to my computer and I know it works because I have burned music onto CDs through REALPLAYER. I have a WINDOWS XP operating system. I also have WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER. As far as any other software linked directly to the burner, I'm not sure. the burner came with my PC when I purchased it.


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

Have you tried putting a blank CDR into the drive, clicking on the burner drive letter and then opening the directory where the photos are and just dragging them over to the CDR?


----------



## little den (Jun 2, 2005)

Surreal2 said:


> Have you tried putting a blank CDR into the drive, clicking on the burner drive letter and then opening the directory where the photos are and just dragging them over to the CDR?


If that doesn't work, you may need to download a program that lets you burn data. There a free one at

http://www.download.com/Burn4Free-CD-DVD/3000-2646_4-10407886.html?tag=lst-0-4

Or you could try

http://www.download.com/Amazing-CD-DVD-Burner/3000-2646_4-10405473.html?tag=lst-0-11

There are quite a few for you to choose from here


----------



## A. Cozzi (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks for the advise and the quick response. I'm a first time user. This website and you guys are great.


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

If your computer happens to be an HP you probably have the record now software which is very simple to use.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

The burning software that comes built in to XP works fine for what you are doing. People who are totally anti-technical can use My Computer but Windows Explorer works a lot better.

The hard part is keeping track of what you are sending to the CDs. Make a folder named CD 1 in Windows Explorer and drag or cut/paste images to the folder until it has about 680Mb for a 700 Mb CDR. Make a second folder named Images on CD. In that folder make a sub-folder called CD 1.

Open one of the images from your full folder in Irfanview  it is free and you definitely want it if you dont have it. Go File>Thumbnails. In the thumbnails view go Options>Thumbnail Options and set the size of the thumbnails to at least 150 pixels. You have to do that only once. Options>Select All. Right click one of the selected thumbs and select Save selected thumbs as HTML file. I just leave the title as is and select the destination folder to your Images on CD>CD 1 folder. Make sure Copy original images to destination folder is NOT checked and that the 2 boxes below it arent checked either. Leave the rest at default and select Export

What you have now is a visual record of the images on CD 1. If you plan to make more than one CD I highly recommend you do this. Some of the better organization programs keep a record of the images you send to CD. If you dont have one of those Irfanview works great, and it is a lot less trouble than the instructions would indicate. All you have to do is change the destination folder for each successive CD. If you go to your Images on CD folder and select the html file in the CD 1 folder it will display the images you have on the CD in large thumbnails so you can see what is on the CD. The entire folder with all of the larger thumbnails will be less than 1Mb.

After you have made the thumbnail record open your CD 1 folder with the original photos. Edit>Select All. Right click on one of the highlighted images and Copy. Go to the drive letter that is your burner, right click the drive letter and select Paste. A dialog will open to record the images. Dont just record the folder as you then have to open the folder when you insert the CD.

Check that the images all recorded properly before deleting the CD 1 folder with your original images. I make two CDs on different brands. One disadvantage of recording with the XP software compared to Nero is that it wont check the integrity of the recording for you. Even with Nero I check the images directly though.

If you can add some kind of general identification to the CD name it helps  like maybe CD 1 Apr-Jun 05. Mark the CD with the same identification.

If you dont make the original folder you have to cut/paste to the recording so you know what you have recorded. That can be dangerous as you lose your images if the recording doesnt come out. With the folder method you are removing the images to the folder but not removing them from the hard drive until you can check the images on the CD. If you dont keep some kind of thumbnail record on the computer it becomes a real pain to find your images after you have made a few CDs.


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

Slipe talks (well, ok, writes if you want to be pedantic) very good sense. I use different methods to the ones Slipe describes but the essence is the same: keep an easy to use record on the computer of what is on each CD; and be absolutely sure to check the CD images before deleting them from the hard drive.

For the latter, I first open the CD using the computer I've used to burn it; then I put the CD in a different computer and check it again. The computers have different operating systems (XP and Win98se) and different configurations including different CD burners, so my test ensures firstly that the CD has been correctly finalised for reading by a different type of CD drive, and secondly that it opens in a different operating system. Belt and braces and all that.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

> I use different methods to the ones Slipe describes but the essence is the same: keep an easy to use record on the computer of what is on each CD


Share your method with us. I might like yours better as long as you can increase the thumbnail size.


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

slipe said:


> Share your method with us. I might like yours better as long as you can increase the thumbnail size.


I doubt you'll like it better because it's based on different principles. I don't need a visual record so I don't save thumbnails. All I want is a text catalogue of all the images that I've archived to CD and removed from the PC.

I have a master document on the PC that contains the folder name/file names structure you see when viewing the tree in Explorer (but with some amendments). Each folder name is referenced to the CD it is on, and the overall list is sorted in a logical way to suit my requirements.

When the master doc gets too large I rename it by adding the date of the most recent images it includes, then start a new document.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Thanks for the reply. That indeed wouldnt work for me as I am too lazy to title the pictures so I know what they are. Thumbnails are better for me.

If you havent tried EXIF Image Viewer it is excellent for quickly seeing what is in a CD. It generates the thumbs extremely fast  even from a full CD. I think it uses the thumbs in the EXIF rather than generate them like some other programs do. It is also great for quickly finding something on the computer. It will search all sub-folders of a folder you select. I havent seen another program that will do that. http://home.pacbell.net/michal_k/exif_v.html


----------



## Surreal2 (May 21, 2005)

slipe said:


> Thanks for the reply. That indeed wouldn?t work for me as I am too lazy to title the pictures so I know what they are.


LOL..yeah, if I had to rename all the pix that would be a pain but I don't. My system is specific to my needs...just to clarify, most of the images are work related. Each folder is named by client/job/jobdate. Within each folder I will already have checked through the images and decided which ones to use for a project, processed those through the graphics prog as needed and then saved them with a descriptive name. If I need to re-use them, in most cases I'll know that, having already selected the best, I just need to go through the ones with the descriptive names. If I want to choose a different one I'll just go through them all...to speed that process up I often open the graphics prog but also have the folder window open (set to web page view), so I can quickly move through the images and see the small thumbnails in the folder window, so I only need to open any 'interesting' shots with the graphics prog.



slipe said:


> If you haven?t tried EXIF Image Viewer it is excellent for quickly seeing what is in a CD. It generates the thumbs extremely fast ? even from a full CD. I think it uses the thumbs in the EXIF rather than generate them like some other programs do. It is also great for quickly finding something on the computer. It will search all sub-folders of a folder you select. I haven?t seen another program that will do that. http://home.pacbell.net/michal_k/exif_v.html


That does sound interesting...I'll check it out...many thanks for the tip.


----------

